
San Francisco Clamps Down on Delivery Robots - xwvvvvwx
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/dec/10/san-francisco-delivery-robots-laws
======
dragonwriter
While yet another vehicle type that interferes with sidewalk use (sidewalks
exist alongside roads specifically for the purpose of supporting pedestrian
traffic) may need regulation to address it, but the chaperone rule seems
counterproductive.

It seems to me that the better rule would be that delivery robots need to be
(or, more likely, be carried by) road vehicles, and only transit the sidewalk
for a limited distance as necessary to transition from the road to do the
destination building.

The geographic and numerical restrictions in this regulation might make sense
for exceptions to that limited-sidewalk-distance rule, but I can't see a good
purpose for the chaperone rule.

------
kkmx
> "The robots will now only be allowed to operate within certain industrial
> neighborhoods, on streets with 6ft-wide sidewalks, and must be accompanied
> by a human chaperone at all times."

So basically defeat the entire point of having autonomous robots doing their
job?

